# question about ick treatment with fry in the tank



## fancy face 30 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have ick in my tank and I have been increasing the heat and adding salt for 2 days now. I was wondering if this is the safest method with swords and guppy fry in the same tank. I also have some kind on fungus, that only seems to be affecting my mollies. What can I use for the fungus that won't hurt the fry? Petsmart told me to use copper safe and not worry about the fry. This just sounds so wrong to me. I haven't lost any of my fry and have a tank full of pregnant females that are due any time. Can anyone help me out with this please, I don't want to lose any of my fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

for fungus, you want one of the dyes, methylene blue, acryflavin, something red, malachite green. Something that will stain everything in the tank. Higher alkalinity and salt can help, too. Are you sure it's fungus, not velvet or columnaris? Thats a big tank to be medicating. Have you considered setting up a row of 10s, and treating each differently sick fish separately? Something like Quickcure will treat ich and fungus. Meds can be bad for fry, but so is ich. Smaller fish are more likely to die of any disease.


----------



## fancy face 30 (Mar 25, 2010)

The only thing I have seen icon on is my long skirt tetras. I can move the fry to another tank but will my pregnant females be ok. Right now, I'm treating with heat and salt and the icon spots are going away but the cloudy stuff on the mollies, I don't know how to treat it, don't know what it is.


----------

